# modern latin name ?



## writeshiek33 (Jul 24, 2012)

sorry if i asked this before in different context but iam trying to find the modern versionj of the nlatin name claudius trying to moderize ancient roman names for the characters my memory playing upm on this week


----------



## Chilari (Jul 24, 2012)

Claude. It's not a common name but it does crop up occasionally. Considered rather old-fashioned these days.

Other modern names stemming from Latin include:
Mark (from Marcus and beyond that from the Etruscan Marce)
Lucy (from Lucia, the female form of Lucius)
Julian (from Julius; my uncle is called Julian)
Horatio (from Horatius; mostly only used when someone is named after Admiral Nelson these days)
Rufus (from Rufius)
Virgil (from Virgilius)
Paul (from Paullus, meaning small)
Quentin (from Quintus; my dad is called Quentin)
Marcelle (from Marcellia)

Also, not from the Latin but Melissa comes from the Greek for bee.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks was looking for julius next saves me time


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Failed to resist typing biggus dickus.
Sorry


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Antony
Luke (I suspect)


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jul 24, 2012)

already using antony for one character virgil seems good for seconfd protagonist


----------



## Shockley (Jul 24, 2012)

Not to rain on any parade, but 'Claude' and 'Claudius' are unrelated. 'Claude' comes from the Latin word for 'lame,' which is 'claudeo.' Claudius, while similar on the surface, just indicates a member of the family descended from the Sabine general Attius Clausus. This is supported by the fact that, prior to the Emperor Claudius, the majority of the gens would render the name as 'Clodius' (for instance, Caesar's ally Publius Claudius Pulcher adopted the 'Clodius' rendering later on to help his political career). 

 That said, the popularity of the name 'Claude' is probably related to 'Claudius,' I'm just operating in full historian mode at this exact moment.

 The proper modern Latin rendering of the name is still 'Claudius,' we just wouldn't use.


----------



## Chilari (Jul 24, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> Antony
> Luke (I suspect)



How did I miss those? Mark Antony was one of the most famous Romans. And I recently performed in a Shakespeare thing where one of the excerpts was from Antony and Cleopatra.

August is also one. Not a common one, at least in English-speaking countries. More common in Germanic languages I gather, which is odd because the Romans never actually conquered many of the Germanic tribes.

Virgil is a good name. I like Virgil. Ah, the Aeneid, now there's an epic tale long overdue for a good film adaption.


----------



## Frog (Jul 26, 2012)

Simon, I believe, comes from Simonus.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 26, 2012)

Vincent is from the Latin word for "victorious". Also one of my favorite names ever. ^^


----------



## Chilari (Jul 26, 2012)

Frog said:


> Simon, I believe, comes from Simonus.



Actually I think Simon is Greek in origin. There was a guy called Simon who was friends with Socrates.

Several Greek names were Latinified and used by Romans though.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 27, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Vincent is from the Latin word for "victorious". Also one of my favorite names ever. ^^



Are you a fan of Vincent Valentine? XD


----------



## Ireth (Jul 28, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Are you a fan of Vincent Valentine? XD



Never heard of him, actually. I just love the name. XD


----------

